# Other > DWD Book Club >  DWD Book Club?

## Suzi

Anyone fancy resurrecting the DWD book club?

----------


## Jaquaia

It involves books....I'm there!!!

----------

Suzi (03-05-18)

----------


## Suzi

Woohoo! 
We used to have one years ago. We picked a book - something easy to start with and then we had some time to read it and then we had a thread running where we could/would talk about it.. 
It would mean that we picked different books/authors which was really cool..

----------


## Paula

Im in!

----------

Suzi (03-05-18)

----------


## smelly_steph

I guess it would depend on what we read.

I'm in if the books are interesting!

----------


## Paula

Id guess, knowing our lot, therell be something to suit everyone  :):

----------


## smelly_steph

well as long as it's not fantasy, or stuff written years and years ago impossible to understand, I guess I'm good

----------


## Jaquaia

It's not something you'd have to join in with every week if you weren't interested in the books chosen. And I'm sure we'd choose books the majority agree on  :):

----------


## OldMike

Interesting idea even though I rarely read books (apart from Readers Digest) these days I'll dive in if the fancy takes me.

----------


## smelly_steph

Jaquaia, I think it will be interesting to see how the book club chooses their book (will the person running choose, will we get to vote on a few, etc)

maybe a good idea would be a diffrent theme each time- so romance one time, then fantasy, etc

----------


## Jaquaia

It will be interesting to see why books are chosen too. A lot of the time I read purely because I love the written word; it doesn't matter what genre it is. 

Exept 50 Shades... that's where I draw the line!!!

----------


## Suzi

My plan with it was that you joined in if you fancy it, no pressure, but fun if you did. I thought we'd do a mix of novels and maybe people could try something they haven't read before! 
Does anyone have any that they would love to share with the group?

----------


## Paula

Room by Emma Donaghue. Initially, I resisted reading this because I knew it was being made into a film and I thought it was going to be yet another flimsy novel that was only good because it was on the silver screen. Anyway, in another book club, it was the first book thrown into the mix.

The book is narrated by Jack, a 5 year old who has been confined to one room with his mother his whole life. Jack believes that this one room is the entire world and that everything else only exists on television.

Despite the narrator being a child, which is always difficult to pull off as a writer, shes definitely pulled it off. Jack is naive and innocent, struggles to communicate and understand reality, yet I felt that I was living the journey this story takes you on, with him.

Its brilliant and, I suspect, will become a true classic

----------

Jaquaia (03-05-18)

----------


## Jaquaia

YES!!!!! Absolutely awesome book! I couldn't put it down.

----------

Paula (03-05-18)

----------


## Suzi

Sounds like a good idea for a starting point... Anyone in? I'll have to get a copy from my library  :O:

----------


## smelly_steph

this book sounds a good one, something I'd be interested in.

I was going to suggest before I die by jenny downham, about a girl who has cancer trying to forfill her wishes before it's too late

somewhere along the line she falls in love, and that makes things a lot more complicated

the book is narated by her too. first hand account.,.

----------


## Suzi

We can go with that one another week if you fancy?

----------


## Paula

Its just occurred to me that some parts of Room could be triggering for some. Its implied, not overt, as a 5 year old narrates, and its not what he says rather what hes not picking up itms?

Jaq, can you help me narrow down what Im tryjng to say without spoilers?  :(think):

----------


## Jaquaia

The events that happen while he's confined to the room are hinted at, rather innocently from a childs understanding, but it's obvious what is happening, which i think makes it all the more harrowing. 

The description off amazon...



> Jack is five. He lives with his Ma. They live in a single, locked room. They don't have the key.
> 
> Jack and Ma are prisoners.
> 
> Room by Emma Donoghue is an extraordinarily powerful story of a mother and child kept in isolation, and the desire for, and price of, freedom.

----------

Paula (05-05-18)

----------


## Paula

I just wanted to check whether weve got any more members who have read Room or plan to, and whod like to join in on the discussion?

If not, and youd all like to move on to another book, does anyone have any suggestions on what we could look at next?

----------

Suzi (23-06-18)

----------


## OldMike

> I just wanted to check whether we’ve got any more members who have read Room or plan to, and who’d like to join in on the discussion?
> 
> If not, and you’d all like to move on to another book, does anyone have any suggestions on what we could look at next?


I've stalled on page 70 in Room not picked it up for over a week.

----------


## Suzi

I'm currently reading Cogheart and it's a beautiful story - but teenage based lol  http://www.peterbunzl.com/cogheart/

What kind of book do we all fancy?

----------


## Paula

Teenaged based is fine, Harry Potter is teenage based ...

----------


## OldMike

I'm reading Room and whereas I like the way it is written I'm not liking where it seems to be heading (can't say anymore else it'd be a spoiler).

----------


## Jaquaia

I've just finished 'Midnight Bites' by Rachel Caine. Still annoyed that I can't find my copy of Room!!! 

A lot of the teenage based books are excellent reads!

----------


## Suzi

Woohoo! I love teenage fiction as well as other stuff too! Sometimes it's nice to have an easy fantasy read. 

As an aside - years ago I was told to try Terry Pratchet and just couldn't get into the discworld book I was handed - should I try again?

----------


## Jaquaia

I really enjoy Terry Pratchett and even got my brother reading him. What did you try?

----------


## Suzi

Erm it was one of the discworld ones, but not the first one - bar that I can't even remember it was that long ago...

----------


## Paula

I like Terry Pratchett. Its completely wacky  :O:

----------

Suzi (24-06-18)

----------


## Jaquaia

I've only got a handful but I love what I've read so far.

----------

Suzi (24-06-18)

----------


## Suzi

Well I shall try again! (After I've read this one and the sequel!)

----------


## CaterpillarGirl

Are you guys still doing this? I've always wanted to join a book club, I started going to one once a few years ago with a friend of mine but she didn't like it and my anxiety stopped me going by myself

----------


## Paula

Lol we started off so well, then life got in the way  :O: . Id absolutely love to continue - do you have any suggestions re the next book we should do?

----------


## CaterpillarGirl

Ah, life has a habit of doing that! As for book suggestions, not sure off the top of my head but I'm open to anything, I love reading and I'll read pretty much any type of book

----------


## Suzi

Yes I'd love to carry it on too!

----------


## magie06

Count me in. I'm devouring books at the moment. Reading about 3 a week! Big achievement for me to get back to reading like this.

----------


## Suzi

Anyone got a suggestion for one?

----------


## Paula

I chose the last one  :O:

----------


## Suzi

OK.. Can I suggest Cogheart? (Just cox I'm reading it atm and have a connection to the author!) It's a young adult book but I'm loving it.... No problem if people don't fancy it..

----------


## Paula

That looks good  :): . I love YA books!

----------


## Suzi

Link for anyone interested: http://www.peterbunzl.com/cogheart/
I'm loving it so much that I also own the sequel it's really captured me!

----------


## OldMike

Was reading Room but didn't like where the story was heading, I've ordered a copy of Cogheart it may suit me better.

----------


## Paula

> Was reading Room but didn't like where the story was heading, I've ordered a copy of Cogheart it may suit me better.


In what way, Mike?

----------


## OldMike

> In what way, Mike?


I can't really say without giving a spoiler.

----------


## Paula

there you go - spoiler away  :O: 

http://www.dealingwithdepression.co....p-**SPOILERS**

----------


## OldMike

Paula I've replied on that thread  :):

----------

Paula (21-07-18),Suzi (21-07-18)

----------


## Mira

Is it ok to ask a book question here? Well I am doing it anyway haha......

When I am going to hospital I am going to take a book or two with me. I want to get into biographies and books of those sorts. Do you all have some suggestions? I know some of you read books like I play videogames  :):

----------


## Jaquaia

What interests you? 

Harry Greggs autobiography is very good. My friend wrote a book about growing up in Manchester in the 50s. His memories of the Busby Babes are like it happened yesterday. It's called Forever a Babe. That is a brilliant read and I'm not saying that just because he's my friend. Headscarf Revolutionaries by Brian Lavery is brilliant too. It tells the story of a group of fishermans wives who led a campaign for tighter safety laws on deep sea fishing trawlers.

----------


## Mira

Well those all seem great. It combines history and sports. Those are two things that interest me. And science etc. I did see I can get those books on amazon. But then they wont be here in time. But I will add them to my list. Thanks for the suggestions.

----------


## Suzi

Do you have a library? Could you borrow the books from there to start with? 

First Light by Geoffrey Wellum is amazing - and he stayed in the guest house Marc's nan ran whilst he wrote it.

----------


## Mira

I will look it up. 

I am a member of the library. But I never go there. I tend to buy books more. But I do pay my membership to support the library. Maybe if I am in a better place later on I could go there. Now I am to troubled to bother the people there.

----------


## Suzi

Trust me you'll never be a bother to a librarian asking about books! 

Go with a list of titles and then you can choose how much you interact with anyone. It's in your control!

----------


## Mira

I know. But for someone that does not even go to the butchers anymore because there are people there I might wait a little with the library  :): 

But if I feel better that is what I will do.

----------


## Suzi

It's always worth walking in and then walking out, then next time walk in - look at a book and walk out and build it up like that..

----------


## Paula

Im reading The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Society for he first time. I cant believe its taken me this long to pick it up! Its heartwarming and heartbreaking all at once and has straight away gone into my Top 10 of all time

----------


## Suzi

Not heard of it...

----------


## Angie

Me neither

----------


## Paula

Really beautiful, set in post WWII guernsey - once the islands were liberated from the nazis

----------

Suzi (17-10-19)

----------


## Angie

Might have a look for that when get paid x

----------


## Jaquaia

I'm still on Mansfield Park but approaching the end now

----------


## Angie

I'm currently reading a Danielle Steel - Accident

----------

